# No heavy fog this year!



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm so bummed, my VEI 950 fogger decided it doesn't want to warm up this year. It worked great last week while I was setting up but it won't warm up now. I guess I'll have to call VEI and see about a new thermostat for it, I'm assuming that is what it is. Oh well the singing pumpkins will have to come out and make up for it. Have a great Halloween all. 
SoCal:jol::jol::cooleton:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Check all the cords, jiggle the plugs, maybe a fuse? - might be something simple. But otherwise you've stumbled on my rule #1 - what worked perfectly when turned off only a few days ago will likely fail to come back on at all!

Good Luck!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I did it all. The power light on the unit and the remote come on but it doesn't warm up. It all worked out in the end. The singing pumpkins were a hit so I am not upset, my little fogger worked great and sucked up a lot of juice tonight so there we still fog just not a tone of it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad to hear you had some fog anyway SoCal. It always pays to have a backup, especially with foggers. I had two die just as things started. One developed a leak in the juice line, and the other went intermittent with the pump. I had two others ready to go.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Yay its fixed, After several emails to VEI with no response I decided to take the case off the fogger. Wow that thing is way more intense than my little spirit fogger, it has a fantastic circuit board with lots of stuff on it (not that electricaly inclined) and right on top of the heater there is a little black button. I had read that there is a resettable thermal protection but could never figure out where it was. Well its on top of the heater and is a little black button. So with a click the fogger lives again!!!! I plugged it in and went in the house from the garage, after a little while I walked back into the garage and was met by the thickest fog i've seen in years apperently I had the constant fog button pushed so after it warmed up it did just that..... It was fantastic!!!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to hear. You might consider a way to drill a small/neat hole in the case so you can reach in without much hassle and push the reset. My worry would be if it tripped once, it's likely to do it again sometime...and that 'time' will most likely be the worst time.

Those constant fog buttons are fun, huh! Few months ago, I fired up my fogger in the basement in preparation for a party. Went off and left it to warm up, but neglected to notice I had it still set to fog pretty heavily for Halloween. Half hour later and upstairs, I ask myself..."what is that smell?!?!" My brain suddenly locks in...FOG! Go running down to the basement and literally have to feel my way over to where the fogger sits. Luckily I have cheap fog and it dissipates fairly fast. I was afraid to open any windows thinking someone would see the fog and call the fire department to report the house on fire!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Lol!! I use froggys swamp juice and it is very slow to disipate, my poor cat was in the garage at the time and didn't know what to do with himself. I do think I will drill a hole in the case over the hole just in case it happens again.


----------

